# Buying a scooter in Athens



## eduardo.leitao (Mar 4, 2015)

Hi people! I'm a Brazilian citizen living in Athens with my Polish girlfriend.
We want to buy a scooter in Athens, but no idea how to proceed. We already found it at "car.gr" but no idea about the procedures, etc. Should we pay for it and only later register or we should go with the owner to register it? 
I'm Brazilian but have no residence permit. My girlfriend is Polish and has no residence permit either so far for Greece, but if needed she can get one as EU citizen.

I'd be thankful if someone could explain me the procedures step-by-step the easiest method to have it legal, since no Greeks so far could me inform that.

Thanks a lot


----------



## samrvy (Mar 26, 2011)

Hello. When I bought my motorbike I had to first produce my greek tax number and passport then together with the guy selling bike from bike shop we drove a few kilometres to a small tax office and filled some forms in. I can't remember if I also payed Euro 55 for the first years tax. Hope this is of some help to you.


----------



## Brisargr (May 10, 2014)

Hi Eduardo

You may find it easier if your girlfriend registers the bike because as an EU citizen she does not need a residence permit. This requirement was removed by EU law since April 2004.

She will need a tax number and verified address to complete sale transfer. This can be done by the dealer and she will need to accompany him to a police station to verify identity.

Best of luck

Brian


----------



## JeannaJx (Mar 9, 2015)

A scooter in Athens sounds like a good investment, but it'd be better to get a car.


----------

